# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 - VORENTSCHEIDUNGSGRUPPE 2



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

Auch im Jahr 2013 kämpfen hier 36 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013“. Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt.

In der Gruppe 1 startet eine Darstellerin aus „Lindenstraße", 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Unter uns“ und 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ und 7 Darstellerinnen aus "Vebotene Liebe" und 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“, also 18 Darstellerinnen. 

Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße


Mine Voss (Suji Wagner), Unter uns


Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann), Unter uns


Marylu-Saskia Poolman (Anna Weigel), Unter uns


Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns


Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller (“Micki” Fink), Unter uns


Lara Mandoki (Many Meier), Sturm der Liebe

Lucy Scherer (Marlene Schweitzer), Sturm der Liebe


Sarah Elena Timpe (Sabrina Görres), Sturm der Liebe


Janina Isabell Batoly (Bella Jacob), VL


Tatjana Kästel (Rebecca von Lahnstein), VL


Stefanie Bock (Leonie Richter), VL


Jana Julie Kilka (Jessica Stiehl), VL


Melanie Kogler (Marlene Wolf), VL


Nicole Mieth (Kim Wolf), VL



Diane Willems (Dana Wolf), VL



Kim-Sarah Brandts (Jule Jansen), Rote Rosen



Alexandra M. Horn (Arina Christiansen) Rote Rosen

In der Gruppe 2 starten 6 Darstellerinnen "Alles was zählt", 6 Darstellerinen aus "Linndenstraße", und 6 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“ also 18 Dartsellerinnen.

Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ






Sila Sahin (Ayja Özgül), GZSZ





Isabell Horn (Pia Koch), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilli Seefeld), GZSZ





Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ





Senta Sofia Delliponti (Tanja Seefeld), GZSZ





Caroline Frier (Bea Meyer), AWZ





Katharina Woschek (Zoé Laffort), AWZ





Christina Simoneit (Sarah Wendt), AWZ





Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen (Jenny Steinkamp), AWZ





Anna-Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), AWZ





Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Reichenbach), AWZ





Anja Antonowicz (Nastya Niemeyer), Lindenstraße





Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Sontje Peplow (Lisa Dagdelen), Lindenstraße





Clara Dolny (Josefine Stadler), Lindensraße





Daniela Bette (Angelina Buchstab), Lindenstraße





Sara Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindenstraße





Die Abstimmungen laufen bis Anfang Juli 2013.

Ab August 2013 kämpfen dass die jeweils 10 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Die Siegerin im Jahr 2012 war Sila Sahin vor Janina Uhse und Isabell Horn.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

üBRIGENS.

*MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!*


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

Danke fürs anpinnen!


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Don Sven (22 Dez. 2012)

Coole Sache, tolle Bilder!

Danke!


----------



## StefanKa (23 Dez. 2012)

Schön, dass wir auch für 2013 wieder voten dürfen!


----------



## Walt (25 Dez. 2012)

Toll, dass schon so viele mitgemacht haben. Danke dafür, während in der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 es zeimlich ausgeglichen scheint, zeichnen sich in der Abstimmungsgruppe 2 schon klare Favoritinnen ab.

Aber: Es kommen pro Abstimmungsgruppe 10 Mädels ins Finale und nur 8 scheiden aus. Also: mitmachen wird sich bin in den Juli herein lohnen. Wäre toll, wenn ihr auch Eure Freunde darauf aufmerksam macht.

Danke 
und frohe Weihanchten
Gruß
Walt


----------



## tamoo24 (25 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Auswahl, da fällt die Entscheidung schon schwer.


----------



## Don Sven (4 Jan. 2013)

*IRIS-MAREIKE STEEN (in der Abstimmungsgruppe 2) IST DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL MIT DER TEENIEHAFTESTEN, EROTISCHSTEN UND LASZIVESTEN AUSSTRAHLUNG!*


----------



## Walt (13 Jan. 2013)

Respekt dafür, wie sich Iris Mareike Steen überraschend in der Spitzengruppe etabliert hat!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Don Sven (10 März 2013)

*Und hier noch ein Bild von Iris Mareike Steen:*


----------



## congo64 (10 März 2013)

habe gerade meine 10 Häkchen gesetzt


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Ganz eindeutig: Sila Sahin


----------



## Lewan (21 März 2013)

Meine Stimme geht ganz klar an Sila Sahin


----------



## kc215 (2 Apr. 2013)

Für mich ist bei GZSZ Anne die schönste, auch wenn sie manchmal nervt...


----------



## Walt (30 Mai 2013)

Auf gehts zum Endspurt: Nur noch 41 Tage Zeit um darauf Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, wer die letzten 20 Celebs bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 sein werden. Noch nichts entschieden. Noch kann Eure Favoritin weiterkommen.

Bitte mitmachen!

Hier die Links zu den Vorentscheidungsgruppen:

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-1-a.html

und

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-2-a.html


----------



## Walt (13 Juni 2013)

Auf gehts zum Endspurt: Nur noch 27 Tage Zeit um darauf Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, wer die letzten 20 Celebs bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 sein werden. Noch ist nichts entschieden. Noch kann Eure Favoritin weiterkommen.

Bitte mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt


----------

